# Built In Webcam Not Found



## fagsandcologne (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi! I have a HP G60 laptop with a built in webcam. I'm running on Windows 7 and all the video chatting programs that I use say that they can't find my webcam. My webcam used to work but it hasn't been recently. I've tried using Yahoo!, MSN, Skype, and Oovoo. I downloaded something from the HP website that said it would work if your laptop is missing webcam drivers, but it still isn't working. I don't know if I downloaded the wrong thing for my laptop or if that wasn't my problem. 

If you have any other questions about my laptop then feel free to ask!


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome to TSG forums.
Click on the start sphere>right click on computer select device manager in the menu to the left of the window.
Does the web cam show up there? is there a yellow ! or ? anywhere? if there is right click on the item, select properties, remove then immediately reboot the computer and let windows find and reinstall the web cam.
Vicks


----------



## fagsandcologne (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome!

I'm not finding my webcam under the device manager. Here is a screenshot of it. If I'm not looking in the right place.

http://i56.tinypic.com/5z1pu.png


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I suggest you go to HP (have the model number and serial number handy) and get the driver for the web cam. Hopefully this will work for you.
Post back and let us know how it goes. go here and select the correct model http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...-1&h_pagetype=s-002&h_query=G60&submit=Go+%BB
Vicks


----------



## fagsandcologne (Feb 10, 2011)

Alright, so it's still not finding anything. I looked through my Device Manager again and nothing has changed.

I have a HP Notebook G60-440US and below is the link of exactly what I downloaded. I restarted my computer as well. It did install updates, but I had other updates that needed to be installed so I'm guessing that is what it was.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...dlc=en&cc=us&os=4062&product=3979121&sw_lang=

Any other suggestions?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Here's another link to HP that I found when I put in missing web cam. You might get some info there.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...121&tmp_qt=missing+web+cam&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us
Vicks


----------



## fagsandcologne (Feb 10, 2011)

No go with that. It all goes back to install YouCam, which doesn't work. Thanks anyway though, Vicks.


----------

